# Bumpy Ride...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Let's say I do as most hunters do and load the ML in the morning.. Shooting a cap and ball 50 cal.. And then I stick it in a muzzle down position on the 4 wheeler... Then I go on a bumpy road for a while before hiking and finding a shooter.. Does/can the bullet loosen against the powder due to the bumpy ride in? Or is that something I don't need to worry about? What about a lubed bullet like the no excuses ML bullets?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I worried about that too long ago... for my rifle and my load, I loaded it up and marked the ramrod when loaded, then at various times during the day I checked it by setting the ramrod back in and comparing the mark. Mine did not move.


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good to know... it never crossed my mind 2 years ago when I built my ML for my first ML hunt... But then this year it's been weighing on my mind some after having a nipple split when I shot it a couple weeks ago... I started thinking about what all could go wrong.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've heard of this happening with conicals since they often aren't patched and are relatively loose. I've seen a rifle with a blow out on top about a foot from the flash pan after the bullet allegedly worked its way forward. That was the story at least. Could have been someone with Darwin's phone number--someone who didn't do their job.

I'd always opt to check it when you get out of your ride. I think you'll probably be fine, but a little paranoia never hurts when you're handling firearms.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Never been an issue in the 20 years I've hunted with a muzz, but there's nothing at all wrong with marking your ramrod and checking periodically... better safe than sorry, and if it's weighing on your mind, it'll be a distraction when you're aiming at your animal.


----------

